# Reemplazar microfono por electret



## Coss (Ene 13, 2007)

el otro dia se rompio el microfono de mi portero electrico... quise reemplazarlo con un electret, pero el volumen al que se escucha es muy bajo, no se que se puede hacer... no se si con un microfono magetico se solucionaria este problema o si tengo que hacer algun tipo de preamplificador, es este caso necesitaria que se alimente con la linea telefonica...
agradeceria si alguien me puede ayudar con este asunto...


----------



## JV (Ene 16, 2007)

Hola emilio_cuevas, una pregunta, el electrec esta polarizado como corresponde? porque deberia funcionar bien, de echo el portero de mi edificio vi como le cambiaban el microfo de carbon por un electrec y anda mejor que antes.


----------



## El nombre (Ene 16, 2007)

Coloca una R de 1k del + del electrec a positivo. Estos micros necesitan tensión.
Saludos


----------



## yercohc (Ene 18, 2007)

Hola este los electret tienen polaridad y es a veces q la señasl es baja intenta revisar la polaridad bye


----------

